# IPTV



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I know that this has been discussed before and that certain members have their own particular favourites. 

I currently have a satellite dish but, due to the location of my house and the placement of the dish, reception isn't great. There are many Freesat programmes we don't receive and the signal is badly affected by inclement weather. 
Also have a Firestick that provides Netflix, Amazon, BBC iPlayer, All4 etc. 

I don't need sports channels or the latest films or a myriad of channels from around the world. All I'd really want is a Freeview type of selection. 
I've tried contacting a couple of IPTV suppliers but have had no reply. 

Any recommendations please?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Relyat said:


> I know that this has been discussed before and that certain members have their own particular favourites.
> 
> I currently have a satellite dish but, due to the location of my house and the placement of the dish, reception isn't great. There are many Freesat programmes we don't receive and the signal is badly affected by inclement weather.
> Also have a Firestick that provides Netflix, Amazon, BBC iPlayer, All4 etc.
> ...


Hi,
I've been using tvmucho for years now and very happy with the services. Have a look here:









TVMucho - Enjoy TV-ing Abroad. TV for Expats & Travellers.


With TVMucho you can access 120+ free-to-air channels on all your devices, everywhere. Sign up and watch 1 hour for free, every day. Tune in now!




tvmucho.com





Steve


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

If you don't want sport (my kind'a guy!) give DVBLabs a shout.

Had them for about 5 years now and barely a glitch, I've NEVER once experienced the dreaded buffering so couldn't be happier.

I've recommended them to friends but for too many sad sheep the lack of sport make it it non starter.

Don't know where you are but the staff in their main office in Monteazul near Quesada are an example many could do with to emulating both on the phone and over the counter.

You will need a box which they can supply or you can provide your own (MAG box) but for €150/pa if paid in advance (€15/mth otherwise) you'll get virtually everything from UK/Freesat plus 28 days catchup. Plus of course on demand movies and box series etc.

BTW, if you're on the monthly deal you can stop the service at will simply by not paying for the next month then pick it up again at any time you like.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for those two suggestions, I will take a look.


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

We have had TV Mucho for a few months and been pleased with it. We made sure we have a fast internet though, otherwise a nightmare.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm leaning towards TV Mucho. 
My Internet connection is good enough and it's proving difficult to get information from some IPTV companies. 
I almost set up Freeview on my Firestick yesterday which would be perfect for what I want but I'm having problems using it.


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Is there a satellite dish for Freeview I wonder? I remember one British couple had an array of satellite dishes when we rented at Monte Pego


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

manuka said:


> Is there a satellite dish for Freeview I wonder? I remember one British couple had an array of satellite dishes when we rented at Monte Pego


There is Freesat, but depending on where you are such as Costa del Sol, it requires a huge dish, like 2-3 metres in diameter, as it uses a transponder aimed at British Isles for main UK channels like BBC and ITV. Freeview is UK-specific digital terrestrial service through antennas. There is also Intelsat 901 (used to be 907) BBCSATBACK service, receivable with 80 cm dish and compatible receiver. It offers main BBC channels plus ITV and CH4. 
Most people nowadays use IPTV.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a satellite dish but due to surrounding buildings I don't get a strong signal. 
I estimate that I get about 65% of available Freesat channels. The first sign of rain can affect these and really bad weather can take out all of them. 
I found an app to install Freesat on the Firestick, but have not been able to make it work properly and haven't had any luck getting TV Mucho yet either! 
I'll keep trying.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Relyat said:


> I have a satellite dish but due to surrounding buildings I don't get a strong signal.
> I estimate that I get about 65% of available Freesat channels. The first sign of rain can affect these and really bad weather can take out all of them.
> I found an app to install Freesat on the Firestick, but have not been able to make it work properly and haven't had any luck getting TV Mucho yet either!
> I'll keep trying.


I have a Firestick app called Monster which gives me all Sky channels (including movies and sport) plus a few others. I have to pay a €150 a year subscription fee but it's worth it. I also have a satellite dish that delivers Freesat channels but bad weather can affect reception. I tend to use the satellite dish for recording (via a Humax box) and the Monster app for watching live TV.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Relyat said:


> I have a satellite dish but due to surrounding buildings I don't get a strong signal.
> I estimate that I get about 65% of available Freesat channels. The first sign of rain can affect these and really bad weather can take out all of them.
> I found an app to install Freesat on the Firestick, but have not been able to make it work properly and haven't had any luck getting TV Mucho yet either!
> I'll keep trying.


"_*haven't had any luck getting TV Mucho yet either!"*_

easily installed from android play store or an APK fron the Internet.

Steve


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> "_*haven't had any luck getting TV Mucho yet either!"*_
> 
> easily installed from android play store or an APK fron the Internet.
> 
> Steve


Not when you're me isnt!


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

If you have a smart TV or set top box with the UK apps such as BBC iplayer, TV hub, all 4 etc you can use a proxy server to fool the geo' block to make it seem as if you are in the UK. We use Smartdns ( Smart DNS Proxy | Unblock Web Sites & Digital Media )

It's a lot quicker & cheaper than a VPN. You may need to reset your smart TV to UK settings but it's pretty simple. Basically all your traffic goes the normal route but when you want to connect to UK TV it's diverted to servers in the UK.....or anywhere you want, great if you want US netflix etc.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I've a dedicated VPN called StreamLocator that does all the iPlayer, All4 content. 
It's live "terrestrial" that I'm working on.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been using tvmucho for years without using a VPN. You don't need a VPN it's scaremongering to get you to pay!!!!

Steve


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Steve. 
I have the VPN for iPlayer and All4 etc as explained. 
I have a satellite dish that performs badly for terrestrial TV, that I would like to replace with a more reliable system. Again, as explained. 
Nobody has suggested that TV Mucho needs a VPN to function. 

No mongering of scares or anything else.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Relyat said:


> Steve.
> I have the VPN for iPlayer and All4 etc as explained.
> I have a satellite dish that performs badly for terrestrial TV, that I would like to replace with a more reliable system. Again, as explained.
> Nobody has suggested that TV Mucho needs a VPN to function.
> ...


Yep, OK, whatever 🤷


----------



## stevie.whitts (12 mo ago)

I use a program called Britflix .tw


----------

